# OBS unable to run on a chromebook



## DotRushOutOG (Dec 25, 2021)

how do i fix this?


----------



## chromebookuser (Dec 25, 2021)

yeah im on a samsung one which supports linux, but doesnt support


----------



## redpcat (Dec 26, 2021)

Well, here's the thing. You can't. ChromeOS is unsupported and doesn't work with OBS Studio as all it shows is a black screen. If you want to use OBS Studio I recommend chrx. Which for chrx, you'll need dev mode. This is also the same with mrchromebox's firmware script.


----------

